# [Beta Quadra] What are you listening to right now?



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Schweeeeks said:


> It's like DDR on crack.


Christ. This is getting too real.

Playlist on shuffle, one of my favorite DDR Extreme songs comes on:


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Kerik_S said:


> Christ. This is getting too real.


This made me the person I am today. See my soul, Kerik.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

I feel like I burned calories, just listening to that DDR Extreme song.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Schweeeeks said:


>


GTFO NO WAY. I don't know many people other than me that listen to VNV Nation, Ellie Goulding, DDR Music, Dir en grey, AND Neuroticfish (specifically, the Neuroticfish album I used to have on like my first iPod!)

GET OUT OF MY BRAIN


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Kerik_S said:


> GTFO NO WAY. I don't know many people other than me that listen to VNV Nation, Ellie Goulding, DDR Music, Dir en grey, AND Neuroticfish (specifically, the Neuroticfish album I used to have on like my first iPod!)
> 
> GET OUT OF MY BRAIN


I'm too Ni. I live in everyone else's head, except my own. So much for our special snowflake Enneagram differences :laughing:




Linkin park fan?





I haven't listened to rest of Modest Mouse, but man this song.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Schweeeeks said:


> I haven't listened to rest of Modest Mouse, but man this song.


I've tried the rest of their discography, but I really only liked Float On and Pistol:

Pistol is about a murderer in Miami from the 90s.






Now with 100% more Spike Spiegel!


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

@Schweeeeks

Linkin Park, notsomuch. I have the classics on my iPod: "Crawling" and "In the End"


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Kerik_S said:


> @_Schweeeeks_
> 
> Linkin Park, notsomuch. I have the classics on my iPod: "Crawling" and "In the End"


Dubstep instrumental?


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

hey guys am i tumblr enough now


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Schweeeeks said:


> Dubstep instrumental?


Lindsey Sterling, yes please!

Didn't listen to much today, just this earlier:


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

I was listening to Demi Lovato today because I felt confident.






Messed up a typing. Now I'm not as confident.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Messed up a typing. Now I'm not as confident.







When I yell at you like this it's because I love you.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> When I yell at you like this it's because I love you.


*Leaves the stage tearing up*


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

No, wait, I think I solved the typing problem and it's going well. I regained my






Just imagine it says "confidence" instead of "confident" and we're good to go.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> *Leaves the stage tearing up*


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> * *


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> * *


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> * *


Aw, the video is blocked in my country. That's sad.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Graveyard said:


> Aw, the video is blocked in my country. That's sad.


Try this version


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Cat Stevens, _Peace Train_


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

forgive my soul


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Schweeeeks said:


> Try this version
> 
> * *


Ah, thanks, kind lady! Now I can revolt in my own misery while listening to this.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Aw, the video is blocked in my country. That's sad.


I'll make sure to find the least-viewed video (if you're using a mobile device, you can switch to the Desktop version of YouTube by clicking the three-line list button ≡ next to the play button *|>|* (it may be on the opposite side of the search bar as the play button, actually),

and there should a "Desktop Mode" button.

　
In Desktop Mode, after you search, you can filter the search by view-count. Pick the one that looks like it was uploaded by the most obscure user.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> I'll make sure to find the least-viewed video (if you're using a mobile device, you can switch to the Desktop version of YouTube by clicking the three-line list button ≡ next to the play button *|>|* (it may be on the opposite side of the search bar as the play button, actually),
> 
> and there should a "Desktop Mode" button.
> 
> ...


Orrrrr I can just type "sub esp" and the same video will pop out, but with Spanish subtitles. I'm too lazy, however!


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Orrrrr I can just type "sub esp" and the same video will pop out, but with Spanish subtitles. I'm too lazy, however!


do what you will, amigo


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

the sound of my farts


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

This has got to be one of my all time favorites. Nothing like putting on my headphones after a long day at work, and listening to this on full sound! :laughing: 





But my bread and butter at the moment is deep house. I love the mixes on youtube by DeepMixNation! Here's two mixes I like a lot:


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

I can't stop listening to Kimbra. And specifically, this song. <3


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe we should open this up to anything Beta. Pics, videos, stories, whatever. And non-Beta types can post stuff that reminds them of Betas too. What do you think? 

@_Kerik_S_ @_Graveyard_ @Other Betas who have been posting on and off


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Schweeeeks said:


> Maybe we should open this up to anything Beta. Pics, videos, stories, whatever. And non-Beta types can post stuff that reminds them of Betas too. What do you think?
> 
> @_Kerik_S_ @_Graveyard_ @Other Betas who have been posting on and off


Hm, that's ok. The beta quadra is the less unified one. Funny, we're supposed to be the one that's close the most, hah!

Yes, let's spread the beta.

Thoughts, @Kerik_S?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Hm, that's ok. The beta quadra is the less unified one. Funny, we're supposed to be the one that's close the most, hah!
> 
> Yes, let's spread the beta.
> 
> Thoughts, @_Kerik_S_ ?


Nah. The whole reason I made this thread is because the other thread lost traction because there wasn't any unified focus.

As the OP, please don't do that.

That's what the Beta Hangout Thread is for.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, world domination aborted. We can rest for now, @Schweeeeks. We'll find a way to make Betas powerfull again.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Graveyard said:


> Well, world domination aborted. We can rest for now, @_Schweeeeks_ . We'll find a way to make Betas powerfull again.


Where were you when the Beta Hangout thread was dying? xD


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Where were you when the Beta Hangout thread was dying? xD


Pretty sure I was plotting world domination on my own, but as you can see, it didn't go as well as I thought it would. :/


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

@ Niffer wanted this posted x)


----------

